# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Các mẹo vặt trong kỹ thuật

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, em lập thớt này để bà con mình cùng nhau chia sẻ những mẹo vặt trong công cuộc chế cháo cũng như kiếm cơm hàng ngày ạ. 

Em mở đầu phát: 

1. Cách làm hỏng đồ inox.

Inox nói chung là tốt hơn sắt, đại khái là nó không bị gỉ nếu là loại tốt, còn xịn nữa thì nó chịu được axit, xút, nhiệt độ rồi tùm lum thứ nữa.

Bác có cái thùng inox chẳng hạn, loại xịn nhất nhất đi, bác đổ đầy nước, axít hay cái của gì vào đung nó cũng không hỏng. Quá là tốt. Dưng mà nếu bác chỉ cho chút lấp xấp nước vào đáy thùng, đung sôi thì nó sẽ bị hỏng. Đung nhiều lần như vậy nó thủng béng luôn cái đáy, lỗ chỗ hàng tỉ vết kim châm, bất chấp là inox 316L hay 316TI có pha ti tan dày 10mm đi chăng nữa.

Nguyên do là quá trình xâm thực khí diễn ra khi các bong bóng do nước đung sôi nổ lộp bộp ở đáy thùng.

Em đã xem những trụ cánh khuấy nhập khẩu bằng inox to như cái phích bị ăn rỗ như miếng bọt biển vì khách hàng cho nước vào không đủ, khi khuấy tạo xoáy làm không khí bị cuốn đến chỗ cái chân vịt he he 

Hết nhát đầu tiên ạ, mời các bác  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CBNN, culitruong, diy1102, duonghoang, elenercom, haignition, hunter_dt, Huudong, imechavn, KDD, Khoa C3, lkcnc, minhtriet, narut, romvang, taih2, Tuanlm, zentic

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mấy cái này hay đó bác, nhưng nhiều khi chả nhớ gì để mà post. Mới nãy sửa cái máy mà cắm vào nổ cái đùng, cũng làm biếng gắn CB trước đó để bảo vệ, xong cũng nhớ 1 chiêu của 1 đại ca dạy cho, nếu như chưa biết thiết bị đó có bị hư (ngắn mạch bên trong) hay chưa, nếu cắm điện thử mà ko có CB thì gắn nối tiếp cho nó 1 cái bóng đèn sợi đốt, nếu bóng sáng thì thiết bị đó toi rồi, nếu mà đèn ko sáng thì cắm điện ok ko sao  :Smile: . Mà như đi sửa chữa máy những chỗ quen thì ko sao, mấy chỗ lạ thì các bác nên nói chủ nhà cắm điện trước cho chắc ăn, mình mà cắm xong có chuyện gì thì cũng mệt lắm ạ. ^^

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, diy1102, newbieCNC, romvang, taih2, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## Khoa C3

Phay sắt em dùng máy DIY và dao lởm, khi dao mờ đâm theo chiều Z xuống phôi hay bị gằn, nên em cứ khoan trước 1 lỗ chỗ dao đâm thằng xuống sâu gần bằng đoạn sâu cần phay, nghe đỡ xót ruột nhiều.

----------

anhcos, diy1102, Huudong, taih2, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## Khoa C3

Khi khoan sắt, tránh cho phoi bay lung tung bắn bẩn hoặc bị dính vào mũi khoan gây dắt, em đặt 1 cục nam châm mạnh ở cạnh chỗ khoan, em phoi nào thò ra dc tý là hút bằng sạch, vệ sinh nhàn tênh.

----------

CKD, diy1102, elenercom, huanpt, hungdn, Huudong, KDD, Nam CNC, ppgas, taih2, Tuấn, VanToan234, zentic

----------


## Tuấn

Cắt gọt inox, tốt nhất là dùng mỡ lợn các bác ạ ( hơi bẩn tí vì dễ bị kiến vào  :Smile:  ) Lấy miếng mỡ lợn, rán lên lấy mớ nước rồi bôi vào dao cắt. Bền dao hơn được vài lần so với dùng dầu chuyên dụng ạ .

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, hungdn, Huudong, Khoa C3, minhtriet, Nam CNC, narut

----------


## ahdvip

> Cắt gọt inox, tốt nhất là dùng mỡ lợn các bác ạ ( hơi bẩn tí vì dễ bị kiến vào  ) Lấy miếng mỡ lợn, rán lên lấy mớ nước rồi bôi vào dao cắt. Bền dao hơn được vài lần so với dùng dầu chuyên dụng ạ .


Vụ này thì hài nè, chạy CNC bị kiến cắn hoài cho coi  :Wink:

----------


## thangnm

các bác muốn tiện được cái kim phi 0,3 dài khoảng 30 thì cứ cặp cục phôi to khoảng phi 16 trở lên rồi  tiện 1 lần ăn ngay thì được,còn cứ bóc từng lát thì không bao giờ tiện được đường kính nhỏ.

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## huanpt

> Phay sắt em dùng máy DIY và dao lởm, khi dao mờ đâm theo chiều Z xuống phôi hay bị gằn, nên em cứ khoan trước 1 lỗ chỗ dao đâm thằng xuống sâu gần bằng đoạn sâu cần phay, nghe đỡ xót ruột nhiều.


Chưa hiểu ý bác: "cứ khoan trước 1 lỗ chỗ dao đâm thằng xuống"? 

- Bác biêt chỗ nào mà khoan?
- Chỗ không khoan được thì phải tháo phôi ra?

----------


## duonghoang

> Chưa hiểu ý bác: "cứ khoan trước 1 lỗ chỗ dao đâm thằng xuống"? 
> 
> - Bác biêt chỗ nào mà khoan?
> - Chỗ không khoan được thì phải tháo phôi ra?


Như khi bác phay 2D cái lỗ tròn này thì trước khi phay bác khoan 1 lỗ nhỏ hơn, khi Z xuống dao thì dao ko ăn trực tiếp chỉ khi đi XY thì dao mới ăn phôi thôi, như vậy sẽ tăng tuổi thọ dao hơn. còn đối với cách chạy Ramp thì ko cầm.

----------


## CKD

> Chưa hiểu ý bác: "cứ khoan trước 1 lỗ chỗ dao đâm thằng xuống"? 
> 
> - Bác biêt chỗ nào mà khoan?
> - Chỗ không khoan được thì phải tháo phôi ra?


Muốn biết chổ nào thì.. trong lúc tạo toolpath thì mình xác định được mà. Sau đó cứ dùng kỹ thuật spiral toolpath đi từ tâm ra là ngon.



Hoặc cứ để đó không cần khoan, dùng spiral kết hợp với ramping toolpath là vừa êm vừa nhanh  :Wink:

----------

mig21

----------


## duonghoang

> các bác muốn tiện được cái kim phi 0,3 dài khoảng 30 thì cứ cặp cục phôi to khoảng phi 16 trở lên rồi  tiện 1 lần ăn ngay thì được,còn cứ bóc từng lát thì không bao giờ tiện được đường kính nhỏ.


Nhỏ những 0.3mm hả bác? Sao mà nhỏ quá vậy.hix

----------


## biết tuốt

> các bác muốn tiện được cái kim phi 0,3 dài khoảng 30 thì cứ cặp cục phôi to khoảng phi 16 trở lên rồi  tiện 1 lần ăn ngay thì được,còn cứ bóc từng lát thì không bao giờ tiện được đường kính nhỏ.


phi 16 thì phí sắt quá bác nhỉ , không dùng bé hơn được à?  ,chắc đặc biệt mới tiện chứ em thấy mũi kim tiêm hình bây giờ họ đúc

----------


## thangnm

Hì,phôi to để cho nó cứng vững nên ko tiếc được.em làm khuôn nhựa nên thỉnh thoảng vận dụng,tất nhiên phi 0.3 thì chỉ để chơi cho biết thôi chứ chưa có việc gì ứng dụng cả.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Em đã xem những trụ cánh khuấy nhập khẩu bằng inox to như cái phích bị ăn rỗ như miếng bọt biển vì khách hàng cho nước vào không đủ, khi khuấy tạo xoáy làm không khí bị cuốn đến chỗ cái chân vịt he he


Cái vụ chân vịt rỗ tổ ong không phải do thiéu nước đâu, nước khi vị va đập mạnh nó bay hơi nhanh tạo bọt khí, nhiệt độ trong bọt khí có thể đạt 40000C, khi bọt khí đó nổ(mạnh đấy) sóng xung kích do vụ nổ tạo ra nó phá vật liệu.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Khoa diễn tả vụ này như nổ bom ấy , mà đúng như thế thì cũng căng nhỉ , bác chỉ dẫn cẩn thận giúp em với, nhà em có nhiều cái nồi, cái ấm bằng inox lắm ạ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em không tìm được từ nào bình dân để diễn tả đúng bản chất vấn đề, nhưng mờ cái vụ nổ đó ko đi được xa, nước hấp thụ hết rồi mà.

----------


## anhcos

Đây là hiện tượng cavitation, gọi là xâm thực, cái này mình gặp trong công việc và nhìn thấy thực tế khá nhiều.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm sạch bề mặt bị dính keo, cao su non sơn... dùng chất rửa MC (Methylene chloride CH2CL2). Đổ lên bề mặt các bé bám bẩn tự phồng lên, lấy khăn lau đi là ok. MC bay hơi nhanh nhưng không cháy an toàn cho ai vừa hút thuốc vừa làm  :Big Grin: . Gặp sơn xịn như bệ máy cũ của Nhật thì phải đổ vài lần.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Trong tàu thủy, xâm thực rất nguy hiểm đến tuổi thọ thiết bị. Nguyên nhân thực tế thì như Khao C3 đã nói.. gần đúng. Nó qua nhiều giai đoạn:
- Giai đoạn hình thành bóng khí: trong quá trình lưu động kết hợp với thay đổi áp suất & nhiệt độ. Các phân tử nước hóa hơi cục bộ hình thành các bóng khí.
- Các bóng khí hình thành & lớn dần.. khi sức căng bề mặt bị phá vở bởi chính áp lực của nước. Khi bóng khí bị vở hình thành vùng áp suất chân không tại vùng bóng khí (gọi là nổ).
- Khi các bóng khí nổ.. tạo thêm xung lực làm cho quá trình hình thành bóng khí dễ dàng hình thành hơn và quá trình càng lúc càng nghiêm trọng hơn nếu không có giải pháp khắc phục.

Chính lúc bóng khí bị nổ và hình thành vùng áp suất âm, dòng lưu chất bị cuốn hút vào đó với tốc độ lớn gây xoáy mòn lên thành thiết bị.



_* Lâu quá không nhớ chính xác.._

----------

Gamo, Huudong, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

về CAM cho máy phay, có 1 addin
với hãng delcam có votex, các hãng khác có plugin volumill
đại khái khi dao ăn 2 cạnh, phần mềm tính toán giảm chip cut để duy trì ổn định công suât cắt

----------

Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Xem thêm
- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavitation
- http://eswt.net/cavitation
- http://www.mm.mech.tohoku.ac.jp/menu...Cavitation.htm

----------

Gamo, KDD, newbieCNC, nhatson, ppgas, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## CKD



----------

Khoa C3, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái vụ chân vịt rỗ tổ ong không phải do thiéu nước đâu, nước khi vị va đập mạnh nó bay hơi nhanh tạo bọt khí, nhiệt độ trong bọt khí có thể đạt 40000C, khi bọt khí đó nổ(mạnh đấy) sóng xung kích do vụ nổ tạo ra nó phá vật liệu.


Thanks bác, vụ này em chưa biết ợ, quả nổ bọt khí sinh nhiệt thì ...,. ghê thật, em vẫn thắc mắc lấy đâu ra không khí mà mấy cái máy bơm lúc nào cũng ngập nước mà vẫn bị như thế  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Ngày trươc có lần bọn em phải chôn ống inox xuống đất, bên trong chạy chất lỏng. Bình thương thì không sao, có một đợt chả hiểu nguyên do làm sao mà cứ được một thời gian là nó ... thủng. Thử chán cuối cùng chốt hạ là chắc em nó bị ăn mòn do điện tích hay cái chi chi đó. Lấy cục than chì to bằng bao thuốc lá, nối cái dây đồng vào ống và .... chôn xuống. Từ đó không bị thủng ống nữa ạ. Vài năm cục chì nó tự mòn hêt thì .. thay  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thanks bác, vụ này em chưa biết ợ, quả nổ bọt khí sinh nhiệt thì ...,. ghê thật, em vẫn thắc mắc lấy đâu ra không khí mà mấy cái máy bơm lúc nào cũng ngập nước mà vẫn bị như thế


Trong nước vẫn có không khí hoà tan chứ bác, khi chân vịt xoay ở vùng nào đó trên chân vịt có áp suất âm, tạo điều kiện cho không khí thoát ra tạo bọt khí.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Có một vụ vui vui như thế này các bác ạ.

Một khách hàng bên em có cái bồn đại khái như thế này :



Thân nó có 2 lớp, lớp trong là thân bồn, lớp lồi lõm bên ngoài là lớp áo lạnh, người ta bơm nước lạnh vào lớp ngoài để làm lạnh thân bồn, và làm nguội nước chứa ở trong bồn.

Các vết lõm lõm ở thân bồn là người ta hàn dính lớp ngoài với lớp trong, sau đó dùng áp suất cao bơm cho lớp ngoài nó phồng lên, tạo khe hở giữa 2 lớp để nước lạnh chảy qua.

Ông khách kia bị bục lớp áo ngoài. Đến xem thì thấy nó toác ra một mảnh khoảng nửa mét vuông.

Cái áo lạnh này nó khoẻ lắm, nếu áp cao quá thì cùng lắm nó bục 1 lỗ là tụt áp ngay, đây nó toác cả một mảnh thì áp suất phải trên 100kg/cm2.

Nước làm lạnh chạy qua bơm chỉ 4kg/cm2 là cùng. Ở đâu ra cái áp 100kg như vậy như vậy ta ?

Em ngó xung quanh thì thấy đường nước ra, nước vào đều có van chặn. Hỏi chế độ vận hành thì bảo cái bồn này bình thường người ta không cần hạ nhiệt, nên không bơm nước lạnh vào. Thỉnh thoảng vài lần trong tuần họ mới cần hạ nhiệt sản phẩm nên mới bơm nước lạnh. Khi không cần thì khoá mấy cái van kia lại. Sản phẩm bơm vào bồn có nhiệt độ 90 độ C.

Em bẩu khách tại mấy cái van nên nó mới sinh áp cao vậy. Mấy cha này không tin, bảo không phải. Nói không được em về làm 1 cái bé hơn làm mẫu rồi lôi họ đến thử cho họ xem.

Kết quả là dư lày : Cái lớp ngoài bằng inox mỏng dãn ra rất tốt. Vì muốn có hiệu suất làm lạnh cao, người ta làm đường ra của nước lạnh ở điểm cao nhất để khi bơm nước vào không khí có trong vỏ áo lạnh sẽ bị đẩy hết ra ngoài. Khi không dùng nước lạnh, họ khoá van lại. Khi đổ nước nóng vào thùng, nước còn trong áo lạnh bị nóng, nở ra 1 tí. Vì 2 van hai đầu khoá roài, nước nở ra sẽ làm cái áo lạnh nở ra, tăng áp suất không đáng kể. 

Chết 1 nỗi là inox nó nở ra tì dễ, co lại khó hơn. Thế là mỗi lần như vậy, cái vỏ áo lạnh nó nở ra một tẹo, nhiều hơn nó co lại. Thể tích áo lanh cứ thế tăng lên tí một. Đến một lúc nào đó áo lạnh dãn hết độ dãn mà vật liệu nó chịu được, nó ứ dãn ra nữa. Áp suất tăng lên.

Bọn em thử cho khách xem  làm như vậy những lần đầu tiên áp không lên, sau lần thứ 20 nó lên đến hơn 40kg/cm2, sau đó mỗi lần lặp lại nó tăng ào ào, vài lần nữa là nó tăng hết mức cái đông hồ áp mà bọn em lắp vào.

Nếu vỏ áo lạnh đủ khoẻ, áp suất sẽ tăng lên đến .... vô cùng  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, diy1102, huanpt, nhatson, thuhanoi, VanToan234, vusvus

----------


## anhcos

> Ngày trươc có lần bọn em phải chôn ống inox xuống đất, bên trong chạy chất lỏng. Bình thương thì không sao, có một đợt chả hiểu nguyên do làm sao mà cứ được một thời gian là nó ... thủng. Thử chán cuối cùng chốt hạ là chắc em nó bị ăn mòn do điện tích hay cái chi chi đó. Lấy cục than chì to bằng bao thuốc lá, nối cái dây đồng vào ống và .... chôn xuống. Từ đó không bị thủng ống nữa ạ. Vài năm cục chì nó tự mòn hêt thì .. thay


Cái này là ăn mòn điện hóa học mà.

----------

Gamo, huanpt, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm qua đi bia bọt với Si phọ tự dưng nhớ cái trò mèo này:

Để cho rượu được ngon, đại khái uống vào và say không nhức đầu, các cụ có thể cho vào hũ và chôn xuống đất khoảng 20 năm, lôi lên uống ngon bá cháy.

Còn nếu không muốn chờ thì cho rượu chảy từ từ qua cái ống nho nhỏ ( bằng đồng chẳng hạn ) dài khoảng 3-4 m, bên ngoài ống mua nam châm loa đài tròn tròn và xỏ cái ống qua lỗ. Tác dụng cũng như chôn xuống đất, được cái đỡ phải chờ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, Gamo, minhtriet, taih2

----------


## diy1102

> Hôm qua đi bia bọt với Si phọ tự dưng nhớ cái trò mèo này:
> 
> Để cho rượu được ngon, đại khái uống vào và say không nhức đầu, các cụ có thể cho vào hũ và chôn xuống đất khoảng 20 năm, lôi lên uống ngon bá cháy.
> 
> Còn nếu không muốn chờ thì cho rượu chảy từ từ qua cái ống nho nhỏ ( bằng đồng chẳng hạn ) dài khoảng 3-4 m, bên ngoài ống mua nam châm loa đài tròn tròn và xỏ cái ống qua lỗ. Tác dụng cũng như chôn xuống đất, được cái đỡ phải chờ


Bổ sung thêm là say không đau đầu và không háo nước.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Tổng hợp các phát minh từ cổ chí kim có ở đây ạ : http://www.freepatentsonline.com/

Vào phát thì bác tìm từ khóa ở chỗ này này :



Ví dụ bác muốn tìm cơ cấu tăng chỉnh băng nhám cho máy mài dây nhám chẳng hạn, bác gõ chữ vào thì nó ra một mớ, sau đó bấm vào chỗ nào thấy có vẻ đúng nhất, rồi bấm tiếp chỗ có ô pdf thì nó ra toàn bộ bản phát minh, ví dụ dư lày:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6537142.pdf

----------

ABCNC, biết tuốt, CKD, diy1102, Gamo, giaiphapcnc, mig21, tcm

----------


## Tuấn

Buồn buồn lang thang nhìn thấy cái hình này:



Cái này người ta mài để khoan gỗ, nhưng nguyên lý mài kiểu này dùng khoan tấm kim loại mỏng cho mũi khoan đường kính lớn khá tốt. 

Khi khoan kim loại tấm mỏng lỗ khoan thường bị méo và khoan rất lâu, cách mài kiểu trên sẽ định tâm và cắt từ 2 cạnh ngoài tạo ra một cái lỗ khoan rứt là chính xác và... tròn ợ.
Tuy nhiên độ lệch không nhiều như trong hình, mài làm sao cái tâm nó cao hơn cạnh bên 1-2 ly là ổn.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Thấy có bác tìm mua con ốc bắt spin hay cái gì đấy bị tuôn ren. Không biết có phải là cháy ren không. Nếu là cháy ren các cụ bình tĩnh chút thì không hỏng con ốc. Em hay nghịch thế này:
cho tí dầu vào, vặn vào tí, rồi vặn ra tí, xoay xoay lắc lắc một lúc là ra. Kể cả ren inox bị cháy. Mở ra xong cho tí bột oxit nhôm trộn dầu vào cái ren, vặn qua vặn lại một hồi là ren lại hết xơ, ngon lành cành đào ( em đăng ký: cho, biếu, tặng, hối lộ., đút lót.... bột oxit nhôm cho cụ nào cần he he he )

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này siết mạnh tay quá , và thay dao nhiều lần nên nó tuôn ren luôn rồi anh, cái này khó chữa lắm , chỉ có thay nguyên cái lõi thôi , chứ tiện ren lại thì khó 
và khó đồng tâm sau tiện. Nói chung em chưa suy nghĩ ra cách giải quyết em nó hehehe, bây giờ chỉ có thay là thuợng sách.

----------


## ahdvip

> Hôm qua đi bia bọt với Si phọ tự dưng nhớ cái trò mèo này:
> 
> Để cho rượu được ngon, đại khái uống vào và say không nhức đầu, các cụ có thể cho vào hũ và chôn xuống đất khoảng 20 năm, lôi lên uống ngon bá cháy.
> 
> Còn nếu không muốn chờ thì cho rượu chảy từ từ qua cái ống nho nhỏ ( bằng đồng chẳng hạn ) dài khoảng 3-4 m, bên ngoài ống mua nam châm loa đài tròn tròn và xỏ cái ống qua lỗ. Tác dụng cũng như chôn xuống đất, được cái đỡ phải chờ


Cái này có chuẩn không đấy, để em còn đi lên giọng chỉ chỏ lại cho mấy người ở nhà  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Buồn buồn lang thang nhìn thấy cái hình này:
> 
> 
> 
> Cái này người ta mài để khoan gỗ, nhưng nguyên lý mài kiểu này dùng khoan tấm kim loại mỏng cho mũi khoan đường kính lớn khá tốt. 
> 
> Khi khoan kim loại tấm mỏng lỗ khoan thường bị méo và khoan rất lâu, cách mài kiểu trên sẽ định tâm và cắt từ 2 cạnh ngoài tạo ra một cái lỗ khoan rứt là chính xác và... tròn ợ.
> Tuy nhiên độ lệch không nhiều như trong hình, mài làm sao cái tâm nó cao hơn cạnh bên 1-2 ly là ổn.


Cái này chỗ e gọi là mài cánh én mũi khoan để khoan lỗ to trên các vật tư mỏng.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Bột oxit nhôm là cái chi chi thế bác Tuấn. Khi nào vào nam thăm thì thì mang theo vài tạ bác nhé... em làm bộ mài chơi hehe.

----------


## anhcos

Bột oxit nhôm bán ở Kim Biên rẻ bèo, chừng hơn 100k/kg, còn mua mấy tiệm hóa chất quanh dh bách khoa thì tinh khiết hơn nhưng mắc hơn nhiều, hạt cũng to hơn 1 tí.
Mình xài AlO để mài tinh cho thủy tinh, còn mài bóng nữa phải dùng Oxit Cerium rất mịn.

Đoạn này mình đang mài tinh cái gương cầu lõm bằng AlO

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Kinh thế.. bác anhcos là gương luôn à  :Big Grin:  trùm của các trùm  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Ồ bác anhcos chơi thiên văn à

----------


## anhcos

Gương mua từ nước ngoài rất đắt, bèo cũng vài trăm $ nên phải mài thôi, lúc đầu thì bằng tay, còn sau thì phải làm máy cho đỡ mệt. Đúng ra phải dùng loại thủy tinh giãn nở nhiệt thấp nhưng không có nên dùng kính xây dựng. 

@thuhanoi:
Làm được mấy cái kính để ngắm hàng xóm thôi, hay nhà cao tầng ấy, họ cứ nghĩ là không ai nhìn thấy họ làm gì trên đó.

----------

CBNN, Gamo, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

> Gương mua từ nước ngoài rất đắt, bèo cũng vài trăm $ nên phải mài thôi, lúc đầu thì bằng tay, còn sau thì phải làm máy cho đỡ mệt. Đúng ra phải dùng loại thủy tinh giãn nở nhiệt thấp nhưng không có nên dùng kính xây dựng. 
> 
> @thuhanoi:
> Làm được mấy cái kính để ngắm hàng xóm thôi, hay nhà cao tầng ấy, họ cứ nghĩ là không ai nhìn thấy họ làm gì trên đó.


Cái này gắn cái máy ảnh vào có chụp được không bác ?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

> Hôm qua đi bia bọt với Si phọ tự dưng nhớ cái trò mèo này:
> 
> Để cho rượu được ngon, đại khái uống vào và say không nhức đầu, các cụ có thể cho vào hũ và chôn xuống đất khoảng 20 năm, lôi lên uống ngon bá cháy.
> 
> Còn nếu không muốn chờ thì cho rượu chảy từ từ qua cái ống nho nhỏ ( bằng đồng chẳng hạn ) dài khoảng 3-4 m, bên ngoài ống mua nam châm loa đài tròn tròn và xỏ cái ống qua lỗ. Tác dụng cũng như chôn xuống đất, được cái đỡ phải chờ


bác ui , vậy phải có 3-4m nam châm xỏ vào luôn hả?

----------


## anhxco

> bác ui , vậy phải có 3-4m nam châm xỏ vào luôn hả?


Dùng cái này được không bác: (cốc từ tính)

----------


## huanpt

Bận nhưng nhất định phải thỉnh giáo cụ anhcos. 
Lăn tăn vài vấn đề về mài kính và các hóa chất có liên quan.

----------


## solero

> ...họ cứ nghĩ là không ai nhìn thấy họ làm gì trên đó.


Bác cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng một vài pic xem họ tự nhiên đến mức nào?

----------


## anhcos

> Bác cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng một vài pic xem họ tự nhiên đến mức nào?


Chả ai chụp mấy cái hình này, mình nhìn mình sướng là được rồi. Bác cứ nghĩ xem, từ dưới ngóc lên nhìn thì nhìn được bao nhiêu phần trong cái cửa đó, tự sướng là chính thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái này có chuẩn không đấy, để em còn đi lên giọng chỉ chỏ lại cho mấy người ở nhà


Bác đừng chỉ lại, chả ai tin bác đâu he he  :Smile: 




> Bột oxit nhôm là cái chi chi thế bác Tuấn. Khi nào vào nam thăm thì thì mang theo vài tạ bác nhé... em làm bộ mài chơi hehe.


Là bột rà bác a, có người dọn kho, không biết là cái gì, bảo bê về làm gì thì làm nên em bê  :Smile: 




> bác ui , vậy phải có 3-4m nam châm xỏ vào luôn hả?


Vâng, cho cá nhân khá tốn xiền, bác có thể dùng cái lọc nước, bọc nam châm trong cái lọc rồi cho ngấm qua thì đỡ tốn hơn ạ

----------


## ahdvip

Mà cũng nghi nghi cái vụ rượu chè này thật, chắc để tìm cách hỏi mấy hãng rượu lớn coi bọn nó có biết bí quyết này không. Làm được là chạy đi mua ngay mấy cái rựu ngoại ít tuổi về cho nó qua dây chuyền nam châm xong bán lại cũng có tiền xài đấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> Mà cũng nghi nghi cái vụ rượu chè này thật, chắc để tìm cách hỏi mấy hãng rượu lớn coi bọn nó có biết bí quyết này không. Làm được là chạy đi mua ngay mấy cái rựu ngoại ít tuổi về cho nó qua dây chuyền nam châm xong bán lại cũng có tiền xài đấy


Em sợ mấy cái hãng rượu lớn mà bác hỏi chưa đủ tầm để biết đến cái này đâu ạ

----------


## hungdn

Em nhớ có đọc đâu đấy về việc sử dụng hiện tượng cộng hưởng từ hạt nhân để phân tách aldehyde béo với các dẫn xuất của xeton. Bác áp dụng để tách aldehyde ra khỏi rượu chăng?  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CBNN

> Mà cũng nghi nghi cái vụ rượu chè này thật, chắc để tìm cách hỏi mấy hãng rượu lớn coi bọn nó có biết bí quyết này không. Làm được là chạy đi mua ngay mấy cái rựu ngoại ít tuổi về cho nó qua dây chuyền nam châm xong bán lại cũng có tiền xài đấy


mấy cái rựu mác ngoại ờ mình toàn hàng giả , uống chi cho hại sức khỏe . để dành tiền làm một hũ hàng nội như thế này cho nó chất .

cơ mà em nghĩ không nên ngâm nam châm trong ruợu , lợi bất cập hại . Nam châm của loa hư không thiếu , mà rẻ , sưu tầm khoảng 0,5m thôi rồi hoặc gấp khúc  6-8 vòng nhét vào giữa cũng oke bác nhỉ !

----------


## diy1102

Vấn đề k pải ngâm nam châm vào rượu.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Lấy dấu khoan lỗ = cơm. Thấy vẫn có bác lọ mọ đi khoan lỗ bằng tay, em up cái này lên, cụ nào chưa biết thì tham khảo ạ.

Cụ nào cũng phải khoan tay như em ( hổng có máy cnc lấy dấu  :Smile:  ) thì có thể in tâm lỗ ra giấy, dùng băng dính trong suốt dán chặt tờ giấy vào miếng sắt rồi tu lấy dấu mà khoan.
Còn lấy dấu bằng thước thì ra chợ mua cái bút vạch dấu có đầu hợp kim, hoặc tự chế lấy bằng mũi khoan mài vát cũng được. Kẻ cho chuẩn chuẩn tí, vạch 2 đường vuông góc ở tâm lỗ cần khoan. 

Dùng 2 cái tu, một cái đầu nhọn, cái nữa đầu tù hơn. Dùng cái đầu nhọn đặt gần vạch dấu, rê nó đến khi nó mắc vào đúng cái chỗ chữ thập mình vạch thì cầm búa phang cho nó một nhát. Chỉ phang 1 nhát dứt khoát, không dứ dứ lấy cữ nhẹ trên đầu tu, nhỡ nó nhảy mất khỏi dấu. Xong cái tu nhọn thì lấy cái tù, đặt vào lỗ vừa tu, táng cho một phát để lấy dấu khoan mồi.

Dùng cái mũi này khoan mồi thì dễ chính xác hơn ạ, em mua ngoài chợ 10k/chiếc:



Em làm kiểu này nếu kẻ được chuẩn, bút vạch ngon thì độ chính xác chắc khoảng +- 0,5mm, khoan xong lệch tầm 1 ly  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk, taih2

----------


## huyquynhbk

ở cty e các chú thợ nguội khuôn toàn lấy dấu kiểu này bác Tuấn ợ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  30-4 1-5 đc nghỉ dài dài e xuống xưởng bác chơi 1buoi mới đc.hehe  :Cool:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## mig21

sẵn đây bác Tuân cho e hỏi cách khoan tay chính xác, ít xiên xẹo, cách taro tay thẳng để bắt ray với. E mới khoan lỗ bắt ray Y mà trật lất hết, lệch từa lưa  :Frown: . Tks

----------


## Tuấn

> sẵn đây bác Tuân cho e hỏi cách khoan tay chính xác, ít xiên xẹo, cách taro tay thẳng để bắt ray với. E mới khoan lỗ bắt ray Y mà trật lất hết, lệch từa lưa . Tks


Bác up lên để mọi người dễ tư vứn bác ui, mà bác khoan tay là cầm khoan ở tay hay là khoan ở khoan bàn hở bác ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Tiếp them bác Tuấn tý kinh nghiệm: tu thì cố cố đặt cây tu vuông góc với mặt phẳng, ta rô thẳng thì đừng cố ép mũi ta rô lựa lựa cho nó nhè nhẹ đi vào lỗ khoan, chon cán ta rô chuẩn chuẩn tý đẻ có thể vừa xoay vừa quan sát cho cán ta rô song song với mặt ta rô ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

ta ro thì quan trọng nhất lỗ khoan , em chơi trên sắt thì

lổ 2.6 cho M3
lổ 3.4 cho M4
lổ 4.2 cho M5
lổ 5.2 cho M6
lổ 6.8 cho M8

vậy mà chơi trên nhôm 6061 xiết ốc cứng tay chứ chưa tuôn ren , tối thiểu đoạn ren ăn vào ốc trên 6mm thì xiết mới đã tay chứ cạn quá không nương tay thì bay cái ren luôn


Ta rô thì nếu là con nhà nghèo shang hai 1 cặp mà chơi , chọn cây có góc côn dài để ta ro sẽ dễ hơn vì nó định tâm và tạo ren nhẹ nhàng hơn , nếu là con nhà giàu thì Nachi chánh hãng mà chơi , chọn loại taro cho máy luôn , siêu bén , xoắn vào ngọt ngào , một trời 1 vực so với Thượng Hải , dùng đồ ngon thì công việc nhẹ nhàng và dễ dàng , nếu khoan lổ bị xiên cộng với taro TQ nữa thì nguy cơ gãy taro nếu thiếu kinh nghiệm.

----------

Gamo

----------


## vietnamcnc

> ta ro thì quan trọng nhất lỗ khoan , em chơi trên sắt thì
> 
> lổ 2.6 cho M3
> lổ 3.4 cho M4
> lổ 4.2 cho M5
> lổ 5.2 cho M6
> lổ 6.8 cho M8
> 
> ......


Mềng khác bác Nam tí xíu:

M3 thì khoan 2.5
M4 --------  3.3
M5 --------- 4.2
M6 --------- 5
M8 --------- 6.8

Hôm nọ kiếm không ra 6.8, khoan luôn 6.7 mà lại khoan trên máy phay nên cái lỗ nó thẳng đét chẳng hoác ra bi nhiêu... kết quả là gãy taro xoắn M8 vì 4 lon tiger!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Ùi, các cụ khoan lỗ 6,8 cho M8 à? chít thật, em khoan 6,5 thảo lào nó nặng  :Smile: 

Tay taro xịn mua ở đâu các cụ ui, có cái hềnh nào cho em nghía với, chỗ em cả mớ tay taro đểu, cái nào cũng được 1-2 hôm thì hỏng  :Frown:

----------


## ahdvip

> Ùi, các cụ khoan lỗ 6,8 cho M8 à? chít thật, em khoan 6,5 thảo lào nó nặng 
> 
> Tay taro xịn mua ở đâu các cụ ui, có cái hềnh nào cho em nghía với, chỗ em cả mớ tay taro đểu, cái nào cũng được 1-2 hôm thì hỏng


loại này em xài thấy ok nè anh



Ngoài mấy tiệm bán đồ điện nước gia dụng thì thường bán cái loại dỏm ình, em mua về xài mà bực mình thêm, quay mạnh tay 1 hồi là nó bị méo xẹo chỗ kẹp

----------


## Khoa C3

Diy cho đúng chất hehe.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

em lười chụp hình , nhìn mũi xịn đẹp hơn , chuẩn hơn , anh Tuấn google 1 cái là ra liền à... 

Em mua M6 Nachi tại Tùng Ngũ Kim là 140K 1 em , xài ghiền phải biết , ngoài ra cũng đi bãi lựa được 1 mớ em Yamawa japan mới 100% luôn chỉ tấm 15-25K 1 em , xài cũng tương đương , bảo đảm anh xài 1 lần là sẽ rút ra 1 bài học không bao giờ xài lại mấy anh TQ nữa hehehe.


ai mới vào nghề và đã làm nghề chịu khó xắm đồ xịn để làm ra đồ xịn đi , chứ xài hàng rẻ tiền thì chỉ học được những bài học khắc phục lỗi lầm không à.

----------

haignition, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## zentic

E thì chả nhớ gì cả, thấy cây taro nó ghi vầy, vdu: M6 - 1, là em chơi mũi khoan 5 taro 6li, cứ thế mà Quất , trên cây taro xịn đểu gì nó ghi hết các thím ah

----------


## ahdvip

> em lười chụp hình , nhìn mũi xịn đẹp hơn , chuẩn hơn , anh Tuấn google 1 cái là ra liền à... 
> 
> Em mua M6 Nachi tại Tùng Ngũ Kim là 140K 1 em , xài ghiền phải biết , ngoài ra cũng đi bãi lựa được 1 mớ em Yamawa japan mới 100% luôn chỉ tấm 15-25K 1 em , xài cũng tương đương , bảo đảm anh xài 1 lần là sẽ rút ra 1 bài học không bao giờ xài lại mấy anh TQ nữa hehehe.
> 
> ai mới vào nghề và đã làm nghề chịu khó xắm đồ xịn để làm ra đồ xịn đi , chứ xài hàng rẻ tiền thì chỉ học được những bài học khắc phục lỗi lầm không à.


Hôm bữa em cũng đi mua mũi Nachi, tiện thể mua thử mấy mũi STK về xài thấy cũng ngon lắm anh mà giá thì có 80k 1 cây từ M4-M6, mấy cây nachi M5 trở xuống cái cổ nó nhỏ xíu em xài thấy vẫn ko yên tâm bằng thằng này.

----------


## Gamo

Ui trời, anh em mà thấy ngoài bãi có mũi ngon thì nhắn em giùm với nhé.

Em cũng là tín đồ của Nachi, phải tội nó đắt quá

Taro thì kinh nghiệm của em muốn khoan cho dễ, ko gãy mũi thì tốt nhất là chơi khoan bàn, đảm bảo vuông góc, mũi taro chịu khó tốn tiền tí. Chỉ tội là muốn taro 8ly trở lên thì phải quay lại dùng tay.

----------


## Tuấn

> loại này em xài thấy ok nè anh
> 
> 
> 
> Ngoài mấy tiệm bán đồ điện nước gia dụng thì thường bán cái loại dỏm ình, em mua về xài mà bực mình thêm, quay mạnh tay 1 hồi là nó bị méo xẹo chỗ kẹp


Loại này em dùng nhiều mà vẫn chưa ổn cụ ạ, bọn em hay phải taro inox M24, vặn hồi nó toét luôn cái chỗ kẹp

----------


## ahdvip

> Loại này em dùng nhiều mà vẫn chưa ổn cụ ạ, bọn em hay phải taro inox M24, vặn hồi nó toét luôn cái chỗ kẹp


keke, vậy chắc em toàn chơi với nhôm với sắt nên thấy nó ok.

----------


## anhcos

Mình chỉ taro nhôm, nhưng xài cây quay hơn 5 năm nên cái lỗ cũng toét tòe loe.




> Hôm bữa em cũng đi mua mũi Nachi, tiện thể mua thử mấy mũi STK về xài thấy cũng ngon lắm anh mà giá thì có 80k 1 cây từ M4-M6, mấy cây nachi M5 trở xuống cái cổ nó nhỏ xíu em xài thấy vẫn ko yên tâm bằng thằng này.


Mũi này mua cụ thể ở tiệm nào vậy Đức hay cứ hỏi đại thôi, anh cũng muốn xài thử.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ùi, các cụ khoan lỗ 6,8 cho M8 à? chít thật, em khoan 6,5 thảo lào nó nặng 
> 
> Tay taro xịn mua ở đâu các cụ ui, có cái hềnh nào cho em nghía với, chỗ em cả mớ tay taro đểu, cái nào cũng được 1-2 hôm thì hỏng


Chổi to quét sân to - chổi nhỏ cho bé chăm lo quét nhà  :Big Grin: 
Ta rô M to thì dùng cái to, chứ dùng cán tí hon mà chơi M lớn thì nó chịu chi nổi hoặc DIY cái chuyên dụng đi , cnc còn chế được cơ mà hihe

----------

Tuấn

----------


## taih2

Em cũng góp 1 mẹo mà em vừa làm cách đây 5 phút cho thằng làm chung em  :Wink:  Mấy bác làm sắt hay bị ba dớ, bụi sắt dính vào mắt, mấy bác ngâm mắt vào ly nước rồi nháy kim loại nặng sẽ chìm xuống. 
Còn nếu không ra mấy bác lấy cái đế từ của đồng hồ so lau sạch kê vào mắt nháy nháy sẽ hết ngay ợ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Loại này em dùng nhiều mà vẫn chưa ổn cụ ạ, bọn em hay phải taro inox M24, vặn hồi nó toét luôn cái chỗ kẹp


Hàn cái tảro vào cái ống hay cái xà beng ấy bác ối!

Còn không thì làm như em chế đây này, nhưng làm to lên chút và thay jacob chuck bằng mâm cặp 4 chấu:





> Em cũng góp 1 mẹo mà em vừa làm cách đây 5 phút cho thằng làm chung em  Mấy bác làm sắt hay bị ba dớ, bụi sắt dính vào mắt, mấy bác ngâm mắt vào ly nước rồi nháy kim loại nặng sẽ chìm xuống. 
> Còn nếu không ra mấy bác lấy cái đế từ của đồng hồ so lau sạch kê vào mắt nháy nháy sẽ hết ngay ợ


Cách này hiệu quả với các phôi sắt rời...

Còn nếu nó ghim vào nhãn cầu thì phải móc ra chùi rửa hoặc đi ghắp

Nếu nhẹ thì có thể lấy tăm bông khều ra... cần thận không gây xước và rách... tốt nhất là đi bệnh viện.

Thằng đệ tớ nó hay tiện mấy đồ chính xác và cứng nên bị ghim vào cầu mắt, thế là phải mắt nhắm mắt mở đi bệnh viện ghắp ra...

Vào BV nó nhỏ thuốc tê vào thế là đờ mắt ra cho nó thọc nhíp vào ngoáy và gắp ra...

Về nhà, cả nửa ngày mắt vẫn mở trơ trơ không chớp được cái nào...

Thế mới thấy việc trang bị an toàn là hết sức cần thiết... nhưng VN ta dũng cảm, điếc không sợ súng... và không lo xa, mất bò thì hẵng làm chuồng!!!!

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

Cái mũi khoét tủ điện hỏng, cái cảo gẫy lấy ra hàn vào nhau cũng thành bộ tay taro lớn nhất M6 tiết kiệm ngon choét.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Bôi phấn rôm lên khuôn khi đổ chì sẽ cho sản phẩm đẹp hơn  :Smile:  ( kênh nghiệm đổ chì đi câu của iem hé hé  :Smile:  )

----------


## Luyến

em có một máy hàn 180A cách đây mấy tháng do hàn nhiều quá nó bốc khói. em chạy ra chợ mua 2lit nhựa thông về đổ vào các quận dây của nó sau 2 ngày nhựa thông khô lại lại hàn được bình thường  :Big Grin: . hôm kia máy lại bốc khói lại tốn 2lit bia ( nhựa thông )  :Big Grin:  máy lại hàn phe phé roài.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nhắc tới bác Luyến mới nhớ chuyện đi mua đồ phải phểt dầu mỡ lên người  :Wink: 

Hôm trước, em đi mua sợi LPT. Thường thì giá 25K/sợi. Hôm đó lỡ hẹn với vợ đi chơi nên mặc đồ bình thường một chút. Thế là có sự thay đổi lớn: cửa hàng đầu tiên giá $50K, cửa hàng thứ 2 300K/sợi 1.5m va 700K/sợi 5m cũ xì ("sợi này dát vàng hả em?" => "em lấy dây gin từ trong máy Nhật ra nên đắt anh ạ"). Qua cửa hàng hay mua dây: 50K/sợi. Bực mình quá hỏi: "bà chủ sao cắt cổ thế?" --> "Ô hô, là anh à, xin lỗi hôm nay anh mặc khác quá nên ko nhận ra"

----------


## nhatson

> Nhắc tới bác Luyến mới nhớ chuyện đi mua đồ phải phểt dầu mỡ lên người 
> 
> Hôm trước, em đi mua sợi LPT. Thường thì giá 25K/sợi. Hôm đó lỡ hẹn với vợ đi chơi nên mặc đồ bình thường một chút. Thế là có sự thay đổi lớn: cửa hàng đầu tiên giá $50K, cửa hàng thứ 2 300K/sợi 1.5m va 700K/sợi 5m cũ xì ("sợi này dát vàng hả em?" => "em lấy dây gin từ trong máy Nhật ra nên đắt anh ạ"). Qua cửa hàng hay mua dây: 50K/sợi. Bực mình quá hỏi: "bà chủ sao cắt cổ thế?" --> "Ô hô, là anh à, xin lỗi hôm nay anh mặc khác quá nên ko nhận ra"


cụ phải thế này, 100 sợi bi nhiêu.... lấy 1 sợi làm mẫu trước đi  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

phải chơi chiêu này còn gớm hơn nữa nè " bà chủ tiệm kia bán 25K 1 sợi bà bán bao nhiêu , rẻ hơn tui lấy nhiều à "  giá 22K 1 sợi chú ..... vậy bà bán tui 1 sơi làm mẫu báo cao sếp .... xong rồi chuồn hahaha.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bả kêu thằng này quen mặt, cứ cứa 25k :P

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này chắc thi thoảng cũng có bác bị , trờn ốc lục giác , 

đút vào rút ra không được điên phết  :Wink: 
có mỗi cách giải quyết là cưa cạnh con lục giác ra để vặn ,

hy sinh cái tuvit

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Già sử vẫn ko cưa được thì sao hả bác?
(ốc nó chìm lìm bên trong chẳng hạn)

----------


## Tuấn

> Già sử vẫn ko cưa được thì sao hả bác?
> (ốc nó chìm lìm bên trong chẳng hạn)


Kiếm cái tô vít đóng, gõ cạch cạch cho nó ra bác ui  :Smile: 

Tệ nữa thì khoan lỗ vào ốc, dùng cái ren nhọn ngược chiều đút vào xoáy nó ra  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## taih2

> Kiếm cái tô vít đóng, gõ cạch cạch cho nó ra bác ui 
> 
> Tệ nữa thì khoan lỗ vào ốc, dùng cái ren nhọn ngược chiều đút vào xoáy nó ra



Nếu mũi taro thì sao bác. Lần trước em bị gãy, dùng mũi khoan, khoan to ra rồi hàn lại như cũ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mũi taro thì sao hả bác? Nó cứng như thép >.<

----------

taih2

----------


## Tuấn

> Mũi taro thì sao hả bác? Nó cứng như thép >.<



Ui, không cao thủ nào vào trả lời vụ này à  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

Em khoan cái băng máy, một mũi taro M8 bị gãy, cụt lủn ở tít dưới, cách miệng lỗ 5mm, chả hàn, chả kẹp được, bi chừ làm sao lôi nó ra được các cụ ui ???

----------


## emptyhb

> Ui, không cao thủ nào vào trả lời vụ này à   
> 
> Em khoan cái băng máy, một mũi taro M8 bị gãy, cụt lủn ở tít dưới, cách miệng lỗ 5mm, chả hàn, chả kẹp được, bi chừ làm sao lôi nó ra được các cụ ui ???


Em thấy có bác nào bảo đi bắn điện rồi đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Dùng que nhọn và cứng tán vào cho nó vỡ vụn ra thôi

----------


## Ga con

> Ui, không cao thủ nào vào trả lời vụ này à   
> 
> Em khoan cái băng máy, một mũi taro M8 bị gãy, cụt lủn ở tít dưới, cách miệng lỗ 5mm, chả hàn, chả kẹp được, bi chừ làm sao lôi nó ra được các cụ ui ???


To cỡ này thì chả có máy bắn EDM nào chịu nổi.
Bác tìm dao phay hợp kim cũ (cho đỡ tiếc), phay bỏ cây taro luôn. Trước đó nếu có thể thì lấy hàn xì xì vào cho cây taro nó mềm đi.

Khi mọi chuyện đã bóa tay rồi thì chỉ có nước hàn bít rồi khoan lại  :Big Grin: , nếu vẫn cần cái lổ ngay chỗ đó không khác được.
Thank.

----------


## terminaterx300

> To cỡ này thì chả có máy bắn EDM nào chịu nổi.
> Bác tìm dao phay hợp kim cũ (cho đỡ tiếc), phay bỏ cây taro luôn. Trước đó nếu có thể thì lấy hàn xì xì vào cho cây taro nó mềm đi.
> 
> Khi mọi chuyện đã bóa tay rồi thì chỉ có nước hàn bít rồi khoan lại , nếu vẫn cần cái lổ ngay chỗ đó không khác được.
> Thank.


vậy bác gà con chưa bik thể loại portable EDM rùi, chuyên trị giải quyết các vấn đề này

máy nhỏ gọn, có thể xách đi mọi nơi, với năng lực vô biên sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách, mỗi tội chưa thấy ai cóa, giá 1 con tầm 20 chai

----------


## nhatson

> vậy bác gà con chưa bik thể loại portable EDM rùi, chuyên trị giải quyết các vấn đề này
> 
> máy nhỏ gọn, có thể xách đi mọi nơi, với năng lực vô biên sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách, mỗi tội chưa thấy ai cóa, giá 1 con tầm 20 chai


minh hoạ

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Khoa C3, mig21, minhtriet, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

hàng diy

----------

huyquynhbk, minhtriet, ppgas

----------


## Ga con

Bác mang vào Duy Tân em hỏi xem có không  :Big Grin: .
10 năm trước làm ở đó em thấy hình như có.

Cơ bản là sắm con này để phá mấy cái taro có đáng không thôi. Chứ sửa cái khuôn nặng vài tấn hàng ngày thì người ta đã sắm rồi.
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác mang vào Duy Tân em hỏi xem có không .
> 10 năm trước làm ở đó em thấy hình như có.
> 
> Cơ bản là sắm con này để phá mấy cái taro có đáng không thôi. Chứ sửa cái khuôn nặng vài tấn hàng ngày thì người ta đã sắm rồi.
> Thanks.


tuỳ concept của người quản lí là có đáng hay ko thoai

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay, bây giờ mới biết có loại máy này - hình như là nó hoạt động tựa máy cắt dây vậy nhỉ

----------


## Gamo

> Hay, bây giờ mới biết có loại máy này - hình như là nó hoạt động tựa máy cắt dây vậy nhỉ


Hehe, nó với máy cắt dây EDM cùng nguyên lý ạ

Phiên bản CNCPro đây

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Luyến, nhatson, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## taih2

> Hehe, nó với máy cắt dây EDM cùng nguyên lý ạ
> 
> Phiên bản CNCPro đây



Thêm cái clip cho nó máu bác Gà.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy bữa nay lo chạy việc kiếm tiền mua sữa cho con nên đang cho nó vào 1 góc. Để mấy bữa nữa em lôi nó ra lại rồi quay clip. Tính dùng edm để làm smd stencil

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác mang vào Duy Tân em hỏi xem có không .
> 10 năm trước làm ở đó em thấy hình như có.
> 
> Cơ bản là sắm con này để phá mấy cái taro có đáng không thôi. Chứ sửa cái khuôn nặng vài tấn hàng ngày thì người ta đã sắm rồi.
> Thanks.


chắc phải đầu tư 1 con để hành nghề bắn tảo dạo quá bác ơi, dạo này đói kém  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe, nó với máy cắt dây EDM cùng nguyên lý ạ
> 
> Phiên bản CNCPro đây


em thấy thô ạ. bác có cần 1 con sít tép nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh cỡ 3A size 60 hông?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tại ko kiếm được con size 57 nào mini mà cắm vừa cái khớp nối hết nên lấy đại. Chứ con này mà để chạy EDM thì hơi bị khùng thiệt 

Vài bữa nữa thư thả sẽ làm lại, tặng các anh em 1 hộp EDM xử taro gãy

----------

anhcos, Luyến, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

Há há mũi ta rô gãy này  :Smile: 




Em mua cái kính, nhòm cho rõ roài thò cái kim hàn vào, đắp đầy que hàn lên cái chỗ đầu ta ro cho nó đầy đầy lên, dí miếng sắt vào, hàn chặt roài vặn lên bằng hết ợ  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Luyến, mig21, taih2

----------


## CKD

Mấy mũi taro 3-4mm thì có làm được bằng cách này không bác Tuấn... em là em hay chơi mấy cái mũi này. Còn cỡ 5-6 hay lớn hơn thì ít lo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy mũi taro 3-4mm thì có làm được bằng cách này không bác Tuấn... em là em hay chơi mấy cái mũi này. Còn cỡ 5-6 hay lớn hơn thì ít lo.


Em chưa thử bác ơi. Có điều kiện bác nên thử xem thế nào ạ. Đại khái cách em làm là dư lày : lính nhà em làm gãy mũi ta rô nhiều phết, chúng nó dùng kìm vặn thì mớm quá nên mẻ luôn chỗ gãy còn thòi lên, hàn miếng tôn vào thì bẻ phát gãy luôn chỗ hàn. Chỗ gãy thụt tít sâu xuống nên bọn nó bẩu chịu òi he he  :Smile: 

Em lấy cái mỏ hàn tig, lôi cái kim cho nó dài ra, đủ để thò xuống cái lỗ, hàn đắp dây hàn inox 304 hay 316 chi đó lên cái cán, chỗ bị gãy. Đắp từ từ, để nguội tí rồi đắp tiếp đến khi nó nhô lên thì cắm cái que vào và hàn ạ. Em làm thế thì không thấy nó gẫy nữa, vặn mấy cái đầu ta rô gãy ra được hết rồi ạ

----------

Gamo, taih2

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm trước vào đổ xăng chỗ đường giải phóng, đoạn nhà máy ô tô gì gì đấy xong, lúc ra vượt đoạn chắn tàu thấy có 2 anh giai vô tư đậu xe ngang đường tàu hoả tán chuyện. Nản hết chỗ nói, hôm nay qua đấy thấy xe nối đuôi chờ vào đổ xăng hay kiểm định chi đó, cũng xếp hàng rồng rắn, bắc qua luôn đường tàu. Kiểu này tàu hoả tới mà đen đủi không đề được máy thì ... xong phim.

Tiện thể em chia sẻ một mẹo vặt trong tình huống xe chết máy ngang đường tàu hoả ( xe số sàn ạ ), mà tàu lại ... đang đến. Bỏ xe chạy lấy người cũng không ổn tẹo nào, đề mà máy không nổ thì các bác có thể gài số 1, nhả chân côn, phanh ra rồi vặn chìa khoá mà đề. Lúc này điện ắc qui đủ để đẩy xe chồm lên vài mét rồi đứng khựng lại. Cứ đề như thế vài lần là có thể ra khỏi vùng nguy hiểm rồi ạ.

----------

cuong, Nam CNC

----------


## ducduy9104

Lượn lờ thấy có cái tool hay chuyên trị ốc bẹt đầu .Không biết post vào đâu nên để trong này.

----------

anhcos, CKD, hoang.nvn, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Ui các bác ui, hôm nay tự dưng em nể em quá đi mất các bác ạ. 

Tình hình là em vừa tự sửa xong cái kính chụp ảnh ở điện thoại. Cái đt em đút túi quần, chìa khóa này nọ nó cọ vào xước hết cái ống kính.

Đầu tiên là cái đt của em chụp nó mờ dư lày :



Em lấy ít bột rà, bôi vào cái đầu lọc của điếu thuốc lá, di di một tẹo là nó được dư lày :



Các bác có ai nể em giống em hông  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu này thì bác anhcos phải mua patent mới được  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Cái mặt kính rỗ tí không sao, chứ mình xài bột oxit sắt hay oxit cerium, kích thước hạt có vài um thôi, độ chuẩn khoảng lamda/2 chừng, 400um.

----------


## Nam CNC

người ta bán mấy cục lơ đánh lư đồng đầy ra , mua 1 phát là xong , nghĩ ra cái bột rà này rồi tự sướng hohoho.

----------


## Tuấn

> người ta bán mấy cục lơ đánh lư đồng đầy ra , mua 1 phát là xong , nghĩ ra cái bột rà này rồi tự sướng hohoho.


Ừ nhỉ, mấy cái cục lơ oánh inox em có mà, để em nghịch tiếp rồi tự sướng tiếp  :Smile: 

Cái bột rà này là oxit nhôm, oánh nhanh phết đấy cụ nhá. Cái mặt kính đt của em làm bằng đá xa phia có nguồn gốc tận thổ nhĩ kì, đồ xịn mà, gần 2 củ cái đt đấy nhá, đâu có đen trắng như đt của cụ hô hô hô hô  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

đá shaphia thì lấy gì mà trầy , nó mờ thôi , anh lấy cái dt bỏ vào máy giặc , giặc xong đem phơi bảo đảm anh sáng đẹp lại liền ...

đừng xỉ nhục dt của em , anh có thấy dân chơi đại gia nào xài dt smart phone không ? Trump xài cái cùi hơn em đấy , hắn còn éo biết gửi mail nữa là .

----------


## Nguyễn Thành Trung

nhưng vẫn hơi mờ và không phải mặt kính nào cũng áp dụng được :<

----------


## Tuấn

> đá shaphia thì lấy gì mà trầy , nó mờ thôi , anh lấy cái đt bỏ vào máy giặc , giặc xong đem phơi bảo đảm ánh sáng đẹp lại liền ...
> 
> đừng xỉ nhục đt của em , anh có thấy dân chơi đại gia nào xài đt smart phone không ? Trump xài cái cùi hơn em đấy , hắn còn éo biết gửi mail nữa là .


Bác thật là lạc hậu quá đi mất. Lão Trump già rùi, biết gì đến xì mát phôn. 

Để em điểm danh các cao nhân dùng lumia 2 sim 2 sóng như của em cho bác xem nhá :

1- Cường đô la, tự sướng bằng Lumia 2 sim bị mờ ống kính đây này  :Smile:  Cha này còn không biết đường mà chà cái ống kính nữa. Kém cả em.



2- Thiếu gia Kim jong un cũng có một cái giống của em, mua ở Nguyễn kim giá 1,3 củ  :Smile: 




3. Obama đang để dành tiền để đổi đt từ blackbarry sang Lủmia đây này, có cái điện thoại mà cha này cũng không mua được, nhìn đăm chiêu thương quá.




Đấy, bác thấy đấy, ăn chơi là nó phải có trào lưu, nhá bác nhá  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------

